# Salmon for first time smoker... Pellet help



## event horizon (May 29, 2015)

I am going to use a old Luhr Jensen Little Chief for some salmon this weekend.  I was to receive some cherry and apple wood to make chips this weekend but that didn't pan out.  I bought some Smokehouse pellets and I was going to mix some of them in with the wood chips.  The guy at the store said I would be fine with just the pellets?  I bought the Mesquite which is a blend of mesquite / Alderwood.  The other is a Hickory / Alderwood blend.  We are going to make a simple salt, sugar, water brine.  We have the salmon today so I want to smoke this weekend.  I am leaning toward using the Mesquite pellets on their own for this go, and use the apple / cherry next time.

Is this a mistake?

Thanks, John :drool












image.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 29, 2015


----------



## ak1 (May 29, 2015)

You may find that mesquite is to strong for salmon.


----------



## chef willie (May 29, 2015)




----------



## mr t 59874 (May 29, 2015)

I agree with the guys above.  Of the two my choice would be Hickory/Alder.  Use a small amount in the pan so you only apply smoke for a short amount of time.

T


----------



## event horizon (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the input!
We were just able to find a local shop and got a bag of Alder wood chips.  I think I will go with this and save the pellets for something else.

I will let you know how it goes.... I'm already hungry!


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 29, 2015)

Great, When I was smoking salmon in an LC, one pan of Alder was good for us.

Hope you enjoy,

T


----------



## smokinadam (May 29, 2015)

I agree with above. Mesquite don't work to great with fish (tried)  I prefer hickory maple cherry apple alder pecan for my salmon. Remember some qview!


----------



## event horizon (May 31, 2015)

Ok, from what I can figure out qview stands for quote pictures? I hope so because I took some.  Again this was my very first try at smoking so this is what I did.

I used Bearcarvers brine recipe.













IMG_20150530_141118.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015


















IMG_20150530_141125.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Being the first time trying we did not get too much fish.  We used what we needed to cover the fish and the rest went into the fridge for next weekend.













IMG_20150530_143410.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Flipped them every hour.  The soy we have was a bit dark, hopefully not too dark.













IMG_20150530_153513.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Under the fan for a couple of hours.













IMG_20150530_202838.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Flipped them over after 1 hour under the fan, then into the fridge unwrapped for the night.













IMG_20150530_222328.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






On its way into the smoker.













IMG_20150531_100944.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Well the smoking is something I am not clear on.  "a pan of chips"  what does that really mean?  a full pan?  I used about a half full pan of the alder chips. I did end up shaking the pan around after it seemed to stop, and later i did add a bit more. I guess this is where I need to get a few smokes under my belt to get a feel of it.













IMG_20150531_113725.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Brushed it twice with maple syrup twice (I'm Canadian eh!) first time at 2.5hrs and then after 4.5 when I moved the thermometer from the cabinet into a piece of fish.  Removed it when IT was 145, the total time in the smoker was 6 hours.













IMG_20150531_180318.jpg



__ event horizon
__ May 31, 2015






Well it has been on the rack for 45 minutes and I could not wait any longer!  Just had a taste and I am very impressed considering this was my first try.

I think I have a new hobby!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 31, 2015)

Congrats, that looks great !  Nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## cmayna (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice looking finish product.  How did it taste?


----------



## event horizon (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks it was great!  I do think I could have put a bit more smoke on it.  i was watching the temps close and put in "a pan" of chips.  Well I am not sure if a pan is a full pan or a little pile.  I did about 1/3 full and added a bit more part way through.  I could go with more, but as you all say on here it's a matter of practice and doing what tastes good!


----------

